# hmm whatcha think?



## Desi's_lost

So this 20 year old, Mariah Yeater claims that she had sex with Justin Beiber in a bathroom backstage after a concert in Oct 2010 and that she now has a three month old son fathered by Justin..

Well the dates obviously match up so thats something but it could just be a bid for fame...however, with all Justins not so smart girly fans this woman had to have realized she was going to be put through the ringer of little girls mouthing off...would a mother of a three month old really do that just for the attention...and if it comes out to be false she could be charged with purgery! 

So..opinions?


----------



## vinteenage

Just do a DNA test and leave it at that? I suppose it's possible.

Honestly though, I couldn't care less about Justin Bieber. I'm glad he seems to be slipping off the entertainment radar.


----------



## Desi's_lost

they are, she's sueing him for paternity..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

DNA TEST.
:haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> they are, she's sueing him for paternity..

it will be interesting to see if he is or not


----------



## Desi's_lost

https://www.twirlit.com/2011/11/01/...ak-up-justin’s-paternity-suit/#comment-302023


----------



## v2007

Get him on Maury, he will sort it :rofl:

V xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

He'll sort it out

https://skodwarde.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/maury.png


----------



## Desi's_lost

v2007 said:


> Get him on Maury, he will sort it :rofl:
> 
> V xxx

lmao, yes!

they are talking it could be stat rape too but i was looking and it seems like if she was 19 and he 16, it would fit the three year gap loophole.


----------



## Natasha2605

I don't really care tbh. If he had sex with her he shoulda wrapped his willy! If he's the dad he should pay. I'm sure he coulda afforded a dna test in the first place without her going public. Stupid woman.


----------



## x__amour

I just don't care, lol. If he did, great. If not, whatever. :lol:


----------



## Desi's_lost

So much for discussion. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Haha, it's Justin Beiber. ;)
Plus I'm exhausted. :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i looked up pictures of her she doesnt seem that pretty? justin could have almost ANY girl


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm gonna have to agree with Shannon .. I could really careless. I hate Justin Bieber :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

v2007 said:


> Get him on Maury, he will sort it :rofl:
> 
> V xxx

I was just thinking the same thing! Maury, Maury! :haha:


OP- I suppose it _could_ be true... I just seriously doubt it. :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

Aha. YOU ARE THE FATHER!


----------



## 17thy

Desi's_lost said:


> v2007 said:
> 
> 
> Get him on Maury, he will sort it :rofl:
> 
> V xxx
> 
> lmao, yes!
> 
> they are talking it could be stat rape too but i was looking and it seems like if she was 19 and he 16, it would fit the three year gap loophole.Click to expand...

What an idiot she is. :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

https://televisioninternet.com/news/pictures/yeater10.html

https://televisioninternet.com/news/pictures/yeater11.html

There is a bit of a resemblance. :shrug: Hard to tell tho


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hard to say! newborns all kinda look the same to me :haha:


----------



## x__amour

She claims that Justin's body guard asked if she wanted to meet him, they started making out, moved to the bathroom and Justin said he wanted to "fuck the shit out of her." Oh Lordy. :rofl:


----------



## Desi's_lost

lmao I know, is a bit odd.

But, what...6 months ago he was charged with assualt after son boys were calling him gay at a laser tag game so he could actually be an aggressive person. 

Either way hes just always in trouble!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> lmao I know, is a bit odd.
> 
> But, what...6 months ago he was charged with assualt after son boys were calling him gay at a laser tag game so he could actually be an aggressive person.
> 
> Either way hes just always in trouble!

its called being a teenager :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

x__amour said:


> She claims that Justin's body guard asked if she wanted to meet him, they started making out, moved to the bathroom and Justin said he wanted to "fuck the shit out of her." Oh Lordy. :rofl:

:rofl: I read that, too. He's a romantic, eh?

Regarding the baby pics... I mean, it could be anyone's. I could see maybe the nose, but that's about it. Like Rome said, newborns all kind of look alike.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Really? I dunno, i dont think they look that similar, newborns. And Syri looked like a female fob when she was born. lol


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

JB didnt wanna wear a condom becuase he claimed it was his first time, and wanted to feel everything LOLOL

she says it lasted 30 seconds

OKAY!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea but shes your baby lol 
i could pick a picture of quintin out of a line up of newborn pictures, but anyone else? no.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> JB didnt wanna wear a condom becuase he claimed it was his first time, and wanted to feel everything LOLOL
> 
> she says it lasted 30 seconds
> 
> OKAY!

i bet it was the best 30 seconds of her life :haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> JB didnt wanna wear a condom becuase he claimed it was his first time, and wanted to feel everything LOLOL
> 
> she says it lasted 30 seconds
> 
> OKAY!
> 
> i bet it was the best 30 seconds of her life :haha:Click to expand...

30 that got her pregnant.


----------



## Desi's_lost

At least she kept with her story. I mean if he'd been with lots of girls prolly wouldnt be a 30 second thing.

Eh, could have happened. there are other girls on here that got pregnant the first time they had sex. I think either shes insane, or telling the truth as if she is lying, she'll probably go to jail.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I want a bieber baby too :hissy:


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> I want a bieber baby too :hissy:

Nah, I'd like Gackt's baby please ;)


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> I want a bieber baby too :hissy:

When me you and keegs live together , we'll go to a concert and sleep wth Beibs, but i want 40 seconds.


----------



## we can't wait

QuintinsMommy said:


> yea but shes your baby lol
> i could pick a picture of quintin out of a line up of newborn pictures, but anyone else? no.

Right? :haha: I think my LO looks just like DH & I.... but that everyone else's look alike. :dohh: 

30 seconds? What a stallion! https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/Smilies/awooga.gif


----------



## QuintinsMommy

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I want a bieber baby too :hissy:
> 
> When me you and keegs live together , we'll go to a concert and sleep wth Beibs, but i want 40 seconds.Click to expand...

lol we will need such a big house for our 4 kids plus 3 more bieber babies :twinboys:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I want a bieber baby too :hissy:
> 
> When me you and keegs live together , we'll go to a concert and sleep wth Beibs, but i want 40 seconds.Click to expand...
> 
> lol we will need such a big house for our 4 kids plus 3 more bieber babies :twinboys:Click to expand...

just put them in the shed?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no it doesnt matter we would be fucking rich if we had 3 bieber babies.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

teen moms , and beiber babies?! honey we'll have a talk show


----------



## QuintinsMommy

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> teen moms , and beiber babies?! honey we'll have a talk show

no darling we have the next hit mtv reality show:haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> teen moms , and beiber babies?! honey we'll have a talk show
> 
> no darling we have the next hit mtv reality show:haha:Click to expand...

Me & u & keebear can live a plaug lifestyle too.; just us tho


----------



## annawrigley

Wow classy girl sleeping with someone 3 years younger than her in a public toilet. And then going public about it, I'm sure her parents are proud. I wouldn't want pics of my newborn plastered all over the papers either. Could she not have just took him to court to get a DNA test without involving the press, it's pretty trashy. That baby will grow up and if he IS Justin's, will see all that shit about them having to get a DNA test and his dad saying he wanted to 'fuck the shit out of' his mum :shock: Nice. Sounds like an attention hoe to me and she should be concentrating on her baby rather than her 5 mins of fame. If she wants a DNA test fine but do it behind closed doors, personally I wouldn't want the whole world knowing I'd had to have a DNA test. Also confused as to how she can sue him when they don't even know the baby is his :-k


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Wow classy girl sleeping with someone 3 years younger than her in a public toilet. And then going public about it, I'm sure her parents are proud. I wouldn't want pics of my newborn plastered all over the papers either. Could she not have just took him to court to get a DNA test without involving the press, it's pretty trashy. That baby will grow up and if he IS Justin's, will see all that shit about them having to get a DNA test and his dad saying he wanted to 'fuck the shit out of' his mum :shock: Nice. Sounds like an attention hoe to me

oh anna, your just jealous of her :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

just kidding


----------



## annawrigley

Very jealous ;) Oh how I wish I lacked dignity and common sense :hissy:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

some of us just aren't as lucky


----------



## Desi's_lost

She just sueing to prove paternity, then if it is estabolished, for child support.

I'm not sure if she contacted the press or if they sought her out so cant really say anything bout that.

I wouldnt insult her character just for having sex with him...cause lets face it, I'm 99% sure there is at least one celebrity that if given the chance, any of us would have done the same.


----------



## Bexxx

I don't understand why she'd go through all of this if it isn't true?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Bexxx said:


> I don't understand why she'd go through all of this if it isn't true?

15 mins of fame:thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Fair enough, but it goes beyond that because if its found not to be true she'll of purgered herself and could be charged..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> Fair enough, but it goes beyond that because if its found not to be true she'll of purgered herself and could be charged..

for what being wrong about who her baby daddy is? 
she then could say oh my god, i didnt think it could have been the other guy im so sorry:shrug:
its a he said , she said . I dont see how that could hold up in court


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but it goes beyond that because if its found not to be true she'll of purgered herself and could be charged..
> 
> for what being wrong about who her baby daddy is?
> she then could say oh my god, i didnt think it could have been the other guy im so sorry:shrug:
> its a he said , she said . I dont see how that could hold up in courtClick to expand...

Because she testified that he is the ONLY person who could be her babys father, that she slept with no one else. Which wouldnt be true should he not be the father.


----------



## Rhio92

Get them on Jezza! :dance:


----------



## Brionybaby

Very jelous of that girl!! I would love bieber babies :p xx


----------



## Rhio92

I can't stand Justin Bieber :haha: He seriously does my nut in :dohh:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Well, Tbh I think its just another one of those 'I'll sell my 'story' even if it isn't true for 15 mins of fame and maybe some extra cash'. Honestly though, if you saw Justin Bieber, was attracted to him, 'fucked the shit out of him' in a toilet when he was 3 years younger than you, got pregnant, had the baby and didn't decide to tell him until the baby was 3 months old by taking it through the media and sueing him then you have issues. Why would you not tell him when you were pregnant? Or even when the baby was just born?! Meh. People!

I hate justin bieber anyway.


----------



## Desi's_lost

EllaAndLyla said:


> Well, Tbh I think its just another one of those 'I'll sell my 'story' even if it isn't true for 15 mins of fame and maybe some extra cash'. Honestly though, if you saw Justin Bieber, was attracted to him, 'fucked the shit out of him' in a toilet when he was 3 years younger than you,* got pregnant, had the baby and didn't decide to tell him until the baby was 3 months old by taking it through the media and sueing him then you have issues. Why would you not tell him when you were pregnant? Or even when the baby was just born?!* Meh. People!
> 
> I hate justin bieber anyway.


She claims she tried to contact him but never got a response from his team.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

she claims alot of thing eh?


----------



## lauram_92

She's probably just lying for money.. Slightly intrigued as to what the DNA test shows though..


----------



## Burchy314

I don't think that the story was true, it better not be because then him and Selena would break up and the are the best couple ever, they aren't aloud to break up ever :p


----------



## Burchy314

Brionybaby said:


> Very jelous of that girl!! I would love bieber babies :p xx

Me too :p


----------



## kattsmiles

Lololol. Leave it to Bieber. 

Am I the only one who found this whole story funny? Just take the paternity test, broski. You obviously have nothing to lose. :roll:


----------



## Lydiarose

couldnt give two shits to be honest,another peice of crappy "gossip" from the media,are people actually sad enough to care?


Sorry jus re read that didnt mean it to come across offensive to any of you personally x


----------



## Desi's_lost

Lydiarose said:


> couldnt give two shits to be honest,another peice of crappy "gossip" from the media,are people actually sad enough to care?
> 
> 
> Sorry jus re read that didnt mean it to come across offensive to any of you personally x

Didnt bug me. :haha:

I just find it amusing when people are like 'oh I totally dont care about xyz' yet they still read and comment. I do it too but i just think its funny. 

Is it really just 'crappy' gossip when it involves a child tho? Thats what I find interesting, imagine if its true!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:bunny:i love gossip


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

o o o o o. meee too ROME-antic ;)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol back in myspace days thats what i would call myself :haha: 
and syndROME 
LOL thought i was super indie and unique and such
oh and Romebot :haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> lol back in myspace days thats what i would call myself :haha:
> and syndROME
> LOL thought i was super indie and unique and such
> oh and Romebot :haha:

:haha:


----------



## Mii

omg I read this and didnt reply cause well I had nothing to say BUT I was watching MTV live and they did a sketch about this topic! :rofl:


----------



## JadeBaby75

If its not his this girl will look like a dumb ass, and she will deserve it.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Surely one little DNA test will solve everything? :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> lol back in myspace days thats what i would call myself :haha:
> and syndROME
> LOL thought i was super indie and unique and such
> oh and Romebot :haha:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

I was annaMANIAC at one point lol


----------



## xCookieDough

*That's crazy, ofcourse one DNA and it will all be resolved then. I think its wrong when I see comments on just how many people say they "hate him" ect, he is a kid, you don't know him, you may not like his music, but that doesn't mean you "hate him", thats a strong word (not directed at anyone btw).*


----------



## Bexxx

Nah, I hate him.

:lol:


----------



## xCookieDough

*I'm going to make you sit in a room with him...for 12 hours...and you have to conversate with him.
*


----------



## we can't wait

xCookieDough said:


> *I'm going to make you sit in a room with him...for 12 hours...and you have to conversate with him.
> *

To 'conversate'... riiiiiight. https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/Smilies/dogs.gif
:winkwink:


----------



## xCookieDough

we can't wait said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *I'm going to make you sit in a room with him...for 12 hours...and you have to conversate with him.
> *
> 
> To 'conversate'... riiiiiight. https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/Smilies/dogs.gif
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

*PMSL!!
Filty minded *


----------



## LauraBee

When I heard this on the news I laughed.


----------



## JadeBaby75

LauraBee said:


> When I heard this on the news I laughed.

Me too!! Its not funny but... I just want to know how JB was able to get away after a concert and fuck some groupie in a bathroom stall??? Makes no sense. But I have learned not to put anything past anyone so this very well could be his child :wacko:


----------



## LauraBee

Aye. It sounds improbable, but after that 'Pregnancy Pact' thread, I can believe anything is possible :/


----------



## Desi's_lost

JadeBaby75 said:


> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> When I heard this on the news I laughed.
> 
> Me too!! Its not funny but... I just want to know how JB was able to get away after a concert and fuck some groupie in a bathroom stall??? Makes no sense. But I have learned not to put anything past anyone so this very well could be his child :wacko:Click to expand...

I dont think it was a bathroom stall, a proper bathroom backstage.
Think 80's rock bands, they sure managed to find plenty of girls back then. I'm sure it still happens now. :haha:


----------



## xCookieDough

Desi's_lost said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> When I heard this on the news I laughed.
> 
> Me too!! Its not funny but... I just want to know how JB was able to get away after a concert and fuck some groupie in a bathroom stall??? Makes no sense. But I have learned not to put anything past anyone so this very well could be his child :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it was a bathroom stall, a proper bathroom backstage.
> Think 80's rock bands, they sure managed to find plenty of girls back then. I'm sure it still happens now. :haha:Click to expand...

*^ Ofcourse! I've even read that if the girl turns out to be lying then she can be liable for prosecution...*


----------



## rileybaby

i think its bollocks really..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LauraBee said:


> Aye. It sounds improbable, but after that 'Pregnancy Pact' thread, I can believe anything is possible :/

:haha: i know eh?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> lol back in myspace days thats what i would call myself :haha:
> and syndROME
> LOL thought i was super indie and unique and such
> oh and Romebot :haha:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was annaMANIAC at one point lolClick to expand...

we are awesome :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Thought he was gay :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i thought he was a she :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

xCookieDough said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> When I heard this on the news I laughed.
> 
> Me too!! Its not funny but... I just want to know how JB was able to get away after a concert and fuck some groupie in a bathroom stall??? Makes no sense. But I have learned not to put anything past anyone so this very well could be his child :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it was a bathroom stall, a proper bathroom backstage.
> Think 80's rock bands, they sure managed to find plenty of girls back then. I'm sure it still happens now. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> *^ Ofcourse! I've even read that if the girl turns out to be lying then she can be liable for prosecution...*Click to expand...

Yep, cause she said he is the ONLY possible father in her sworn statement. 
Most of the time when people do things for 5 min of fame, they dont set themselves up for jail time. We'll see in Dec though, thats when the court date is set for.


----------



## xCookieDough

Desi's_lost said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> When I heard this on the news I laughed.
> 
> Me too!! Its not funny but... I just want to know how JB was able to get away after a concert and fuck some groupie in a bathroom stall??? Makes no sense. But I have learned not to put anything past anyone so this very well could be his child :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it was a bathroom stall, a proper bathroom backstage.
> Think 80's rock bands, they sure managed to find plenty of girls back then. I'm sure it still happens now. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> *^ Ofcourse! I've even read that if the girl turns out to be lying then she can be liable for prosecution...*Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, cause she said he is the ONLY possible father in her sworn statement.
> *Most of the time when people do things for 5 min of fame, they dont set themselves up for jail time*. We'll see in Dec though, thats when the court date is set for.Click to expand...

*^ Exactly.
She seems pretty much set on the fact that he is the father doesn't she... I mean you would be some sort of nut if you made this up knowing you could potentially be going to jail, but then again, this is the real world and as you said people only do things for 5 mins of fame, but we shall see! Also heard him and Selema Gomez (sp?) have broken up interesting...*


----------



## Desi's_lost

I read somewhere she is getting death threats too o.o


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> I read somewhere she is getting death threats too o.o

The JB lovers are INSANE. When he started dating Selena Gomez she was getting loads of death threats, too. As if these obsessed fans would have a chance with him _if only _Selena was out of the picture. :roll:


----------



## xCookieDough

we can't wait said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I read somewhere she is getting death threats too o.o
> 
> The JB lovers are INSANE. When he started dating Selena Gomez she was getting loads of death threats, too. As if these obsessed fans would have a chance with him _if only _Selena was out of the picture. :roll:Click to expand...

*LOL, these girls need to wake up. Death threats is way to extra. I cannot wait for the DNA results its like I'm watching a Maury episode!*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i know i want DNA results too


----------



## we can't wait

Not 'til December? Damn. I want to know NOW! :brat:


----------



## xCookieDough

*I'm so 50/50 about this, she may just be a fame seeking girl who wants her 5 minutes, but then wow, she knows she could be prosecuted for lying and she is still 100% saying it is his...Can't wait for December!*


----------



## xCookieDough

we can't wait said:


> Not 'til December? Damn. I want to know NOW! :brat:

*Why is it taking so long though :S then again I don't know how long DNA tests take to come back...*


----------



## Desi's_lost

The court date is in December. She just filed on Halloween.


----------



## x__amour

If it's true, I think I will probably laugh... A lot. :lol:


----------



## xCookieDough

Desi's_lost said:


> The court date is in December. She just filed on Halloween.

*^
Thanks, hmmm interesting to think why she only just filed on Halloween when the baby is what, a couple of months old?...surely the moment you became pregnant or even gave birth you would make sure he knew about it straight away...*


----------



## xCookieDough

x__amour said:


> If it's true, I think I will probably laugh... A lot. :lol:

*A young Bieber running about *


----------



## Burchy314

xCookieDough said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> The court date is in December. She just filed on Halloween.
> 
> *^
> Thanks, hmmm interesting to think why she only just filed on Halloween when the baby is what, a couple of months old?...surely the moment you became pregnant or even gave birth you would make sure he knew about it straight away...*Click to expand...

Yeah if I was in that situation lol (randomly fucking a celebrity in a bathroom :dohh:) I would do whatever it took to tell him that I was pregnant right when I found out I was pregnant and wouldn't put it in the news!!!


----------



## JadeBaby75

Anyone know if he was with selena gomez at the time?


----------



## x__amour

I don't -think- so. I think they said they started dating at the beginning of the year and officially announced it in March at the Oscars or Emmys or something like that?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> The court date is in December. She just filed on Halloween.
> 
> *^
> Thanks, hmmm interesting to think why she only just filed on Halloween when the baby is what, a couple of months old?...surely the moment you became pregnant or even gave birth you would make sure he knew about it straight away...*Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah if I was in that situation lol (randomly fucking a celebrity in a bathroom :dohh:) I would do whatever it took to tell him that I was pregnant right when I found out I was pregnant and wouldn't put it in the news!!!Click to expand...

Mentioned this before, she did try to contact his team but was ignored, not very surprisingly so. So she DID make the effort.

By Radar Staff

Lawyers for the 20-year-old California woman claiming Justin Bieber's the father of her 3-month-old son have responded to comments from the Baby singer's reps distancing their client from the paternity suit he's facing, in this exclusive statement obtained by Star magazine.

Lance Rogers and Matthew Pare told Star exclusively, "Mariah Yeater is pursuing a modest and rightful claim. There is credible evidence that Justin Bieber is in fact the father of her baby. The evidence will be revealed in court."

The attorneys reiterated that Yeater has not made any outrageous demands of the 17-year-old singer, but rather is going through the proper protocol expected in a situation as such.

PHOTOS: Celebrities Involved In The Biggest Baby Scandals!

"She is not seeking exorbitant compensation," Rogers and Pare told Star exclusively. "She merely requests that Justin Bieber provide a DNA sample to verify that he is the father of Mariah Yeaters baby, and if so, to help provide child support as required by California law."

In the wake of Stars exclusive report detailing the paternity suit, Biebers camp told ABC News, Its sad that someone would fabricate, malicious, defamatory and demonstrably false claims and that they would vigorously pursue all available legal remedies to defend and protect Justin against these allegations.

While the Baby singer himself been out plenty since Star broke the exclusive news -- appearing on Dancing with the Stars, On Air with Ryan Seacrest and tweeting he was going to "ignore the rumors -- he has not yet publicly delved into the details of the allegations, something Yeater's attorneys addressed in their exclusive statement to Star.

PHOTOS: Top Celebrity Sex Scandals

"It is noteworthy that Justin Bieber himself has not denied the fundamental fact that he had unprotected sex with Mariah Yeater following a concert in Los Angeles.

"If Justin Bieber is willing to voluntarily undergo a paternity test Ms. Yeater welcomes such cooperation and will be happy to resolve this issue in a less public manner. We call upon Justin Bieber and his attorneys to reach out to resolve this issue in a reasonable manner."

As we previously reported, Yeater claims in court papers her roll-in-the-hay with the teen heartthrob was "brief, lasting only approximately 30 seconds," backstage at the Staples Center following an October 2010 show. She added Bieber "was clearly embarrassed about how the sex did not last very long.

^^^^ background


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ah, found it

Mariah told a judge, "When I later realized I was pregnant with Justin Bieber's baby, I tried to contact him through his representatives but no one ever called me back."

She added: "On July 6, 2011, I gave birth to a baby boy. That was exactly 36 weeks and two days after the sexual encounter with Justin Bieber. Based upon the timing as well as the fact there were no other possible men that I had sex with that could be the father of this baby, I believe that Justin Bieber is in fact the father of my baby."


----------



## samface182

'baby, baby, baby nooooooooo'

hahaha :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> Ah, found it
> 
> Mariah told a judge, "When I later realized I was pregnant with Justin Bieber's baby, I tried to contact him through his representatives but no one ever called me back."
> 
> She added: "On July 6, 2011, I gave birth to a baby boy. That was exactly 36 weeks and two days after the sexual encounter with Justin Bieber. Based upon the timing as well as the fact there were no other possible men that I had sex with that could be the father of this baby, I believe that Justin Bieber is in fact the father of my baby."

i dont see how they could sue her if shes not right tho? cause she only believes he is the father. ya know?


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Ah, found it
> 
> Mariah told a judge, "When I later realized I was pregnant with Justin Bieber's baby, I tried to contact him through his representatives but no one ever called me back."
> 
> She added: "On July 6, 2011, I gave birth to a baby boy. That was exactly 36 weeks and two days after the sexual encounter with Justin Bieber. Based upon the timing as well as* the fact there were no other possible men that I had sex with that could be the father of this baby*, I believe that Justin Bieber is in fact the father of my baby."
> 
> i dont see how they could sue her if shes not right tho? cause she only believes he is the father. ya know?Click to expand...

the bolded bit. If she didnt have sex with anyone else how could she have created a baby? Unless thats a lie. Lying under oath is called purgery.

eta: spelled it wrong.

per·ju·ry&#8194; &#8194;[pur-juh-ree] 
noun, plural -ries. Law.
the willful giving of false testimony under oath or affirmation, before a competent tribunal, upon a point material to a legal inquiry.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

the way that its worded 
if they tried to sue her I believe she could say I truly didnt think it was possible that x could be the father not justin ya know?


----------



## AriannasMama

Well if he IS the father, she will be getting a pretty penny off him. Wouldn't be surprised if she slept with him unprotected intentionally. 

The rapper, Nas, pays his ex wife $5,000 A MONTH in child support. :shock:
\


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AriannasMama said:


> Well if he IS the father, she will be getting a pretty penny off him. Wouldn't be surprised if she slept with him unprotected intentionally.
> 
> The rapper, Nas, pays his ex wife $5,000 A MONTH in child support. :shock:
> \

i wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desi's_lost

I'd take half that!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

shit i would take anything lol


----------



## divershona

QuintinsMommy said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Well if he IS the father, she will be getting a pretty penny off him. Wouldn't be surprised if she slept with him unprotected intentionally.
> 
> The rapper, Nas, pays his ex wife $5,000 A MONTH in child support. :shock:
> \
> 
> i wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

me 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hell £5.00 a month would be better than the sweet FA i get at the moment


----------



## we can't wait

What I don't understand is... If (until this encounter) he was a virgin, of all the girls who are in 'love' with him, why would he choose a random, unprotected hook up in a bathroom? I'm sure he's had plenty of opportunities before her... why would he want to 'fuck the shit' out of her when, arguably, he could be with just about anyone he wants? I just don't understand the reasoning. 

Thennn again, he apparently hasn't denied sleeping with her? :shrug:


----------



## hot tea

I really see no gain for the woman making these statements, if it were a lie. I am inclined to believe she really thinks the baby is his. There is ABSOLUTELY NO GAIN for her and plenty to lose, if it isn't true.


----------



## xCookieDough

*I just can't wait for the results! 
If she was lying and she did this for all the publicity and to get her name in the news then she is twisted, if she was telling the truth then shame on Bieber and his crew for trying to deny it! Imagine if it was true, I can imagine Bieber shitting himself each night, 'cause I sure as hell would be!*


----------



## Desi's_lost

Just cause he said he was a virgin doesnt mean anything. Could just be a line used to talk girls out of condoms.


----------



## xCookieDough

Desi's_lost said:


> Just cause he said he was a virgin doesnt mean anything. Could just be a line used to talk girls out of condoms.

*Oh so true, and girls would believe him... after all he IS Justin Bieber pmsl.  I wonder how Selena is taking this all.*


----------



## xCookieDough

AriannasMama said:


> Well if he IS the father, she will be getting a pretty penny off him. Wouldn't be surprised if she slept with him unprotected intentionally.
> 
> The rapper, Nas, pays his ex wife $5,000 A MONTH in child support. :shock:
> \

*With Kelis right? That woman is rich enough! Still, you would take it if thats whats been worked out.*


----------



## LegoHouse

I think it's bullshit :lol: Can anyone be that stupid?


----------



## xCookieDough

LegoHouse said:


> I think it's bullshit :lol: Can anyone be that stupid?

*
We'll find out soon enough!*


----------



## annawrigley

I doubt he was a virgin lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> I doubt he was a virgin lol

i know Justin is Quins father. they clearly look alike 
https://tsufit.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/bieber-after-haircut.jpghttps://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/291922_10150300445037094_510612093_8113872_3673924_n.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

WTF they actually do. Rome! :O I also see a resemblance in the 3rd pic in my siggy and that pic of Justin :haha: He's making babies everywhere!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Gah, Quin is gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## Desi's_lost

lmao they do all look alike. Gackt is my babies daddy, celebs just have babies everywhere!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> lmao they do all look alike. Gackt is my babies daddy, celebs just have babies everywhere!

i thought gackt was a woman.


----------



## Desi's_lost

quintinsmommy said:


> desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> lmao they do all look alike. Gackt is my babies daddy, celebs just have babies everywhere!
> 
> i thought gackt was a woman.Click to expand...

lmao noooo.
 



Attached Files:







SO SEXY.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://images.mylot.com/userImages/images/postphotos/2111834.jpg

lol!!! could have fooled me


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> https://images.mylot.com/userImages/images/postphotos/2111834.jpg
> 
> lol!!! could have fooled me

Yeppp that was circa Malice Mizer. Visual is a big style in Japan.


----------



## annawrigley

Every time I see this thread title I sing it to the tune of
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBI3lc18k8Q&ob=av3e


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i have no idea what that means.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Thats another old look too. But I promise you he's a boy. Listen to him sing/talk for a moment and there is no mistake lol

Visual kei (&#12532;&#12451;&#12472;&#12517;&#12450;&#12523;&#31995; vijuaru kei?, literally "visual style" or "visual system") is a movement among Japanese musicians,[1][2] that is characterized by the use of make-up, elaborate hair styles and flamboyant costumes, often, but not always, coupled with androgynous aesthetics.[3][4] Some sources state that visual kei refers to a music genre, or to a sub-genre of Japanese rock,[5][6] with its own particular sound, related to glam rock, punk and metal.[7][8][9][10] However other sources state that visual kei's unique clothing, make-up, fashions, and participation in the related sub-culture is equally as important as the sound of the music itself in the use of the term.[11][12][13]
 



Attached Files:







back in the day.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vwNcNOTVzY

no anna this song when i read this thread


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

dunno if this is posted.... but
https://www.thefrisky.com/2011-11-03/jimmy-fallon-spoofs-justin-bieber-in-thats-not-my-baby/ lololol watch this vid


----------



## xCookieDough

QuintinsMommy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I doubt he was a virgin lol
> 
> i know Justin is Quins father. they clearly look alike
> https://tsufit.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/bieber-after-haircut.jpghttps://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/291922_10150300445037094_510612093_8113872_3673924_n.jpgClick to expand...

*
Wow! He looks exactly like him ... I'm actually thinking there is strong possibility now hmmm, I'm going to go for he IS the father *Maury voice*...

There should be a poll! *


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> Just cause he said he was a virgin doesnt mean anything. Could just be a line used to talk girls out of condoms.

If he wasn't a virgin, him only lasting 30 seconds just got that much sadder.


haha


----------



## annawrigley

30 seconds is better than an experience I once had....... Oh the memories the painful memories


----------



## xCookieDough

annawrigley said:


> 30 seconds is better than an experience I once had....... Oh the memories the painful memories

*For real? Oh gosh!*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> 30 seconds is better than an experience I once had....... Oh the memories the painful memories

:haha: i have a memory like that too


----------



## cammy

v2007 said:


> Get him on Maury, he will sort it :rofl:
> 
> V xxx

omg I used to love that show...they dont air it here anymore but


----------



## we can't wait

annawrigley said:


> 30 seconds is better than an experience I once had....... Oh the memories the painful memories

Really? Oh, no... :nope:

This kind of makes me think of the Jim & Nadia from the movie American Pie.


----------



## xCookieDough

*I hope its the start of December not the end!*


----------



## we can't wait

xCookieDough said:


> *I hope its the start of December not the end!*

I was thinking, 'oh what's the difference, it's still 4986123 years away.' 
& then I realised it's only a month until the beginning of December.

Now I'm happy. :smug:


----------



## xCookieDough

we can't wait said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *I hope its the start of December not the end!*
> 
> I was thinking, 'oh what's the difference, it's still 4986123 years away.'
> & then I realised it's only a month until the beginning of December.
> 
> Now I'm happy. :smug:Click to expand...

*Haha yeah wow, it's next month, honestlt where has this year gone?! This is going to be biggggggg news once its out! She will have to go into hiding if she is found out to be lying with all the crazy Bliebers out there... then again, she is recieving death threats even now...*


----------



## we can't wait

If it is his baby, I'd be scared some psycho fan would try to snatch the LO!

:argh:


----------



## LauraBee

The more I think about this the more I believe it. Especially since Bethlouise is Bieber's and he's just ignored her :cry:


https://myjustinbieberfever.com/wp-content/plugins/rss-poster/cache/632fc_justin-bieber-purple-3d-glasses.jpg

(Granted Quin looks more like him, but Bee has more of my genes)


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

its dec 15th


----------



## xCookieDough

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> its dec 15th

*Now thats a date I'm keeping in my diary *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LauraBee said:


> The more I think about this the more I believe it. Especially since Bethlouise is Bieber's and he's just ignored her :cry:
> 
> 
> https://myjustinbieberfever.com/wp-content/plugins/rss-poster/cache/632fc_justin-bieber-purple-3d-glasses.jpg
> 
> (Granted Quin looks more like him, but Bee has more of my genes)

so many of us have baby bieber look alikes :haha:


----------



## xCookieDough

*Were you all in the bathroom? I know you wouldn't be able to resist ye ole Bieber . Oh I SOOO hope she is lying.*


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

really jb? you can do better
 



Attached Files:







article-0-0EA709A000000578-471_634x654.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## we can't wait

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> really jb? you can do better

Is that really her?

https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/Smilies/tiggeryuck.gif


----------



## lb

https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/03/article-2057195-0EA7087400000578-678_306x396.jpg

He could definitely do better.

This whole thing is just silly.


----------



## lb

Also, 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...n-is-not-true/2011/11/04/gIQAjADmlM_blog.html

And I'm out. :flower:


----------



## xCookieDough

laurenburch said:


> Also,
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...n-is-not-true/2011/11/04/gIQAjADmlM_blog.html
> 
> And I'm out. :flower:

*I believe him...*


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Thanks LO LO. and i belive him too. why would he say He never even met her if he did, cuz if it came out to be his, he would be a HUGE liar. so no i belive him


----------



## xCookieDough

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Thanks LO LO. and i belive him too. why would he say He never even met her if he did, cuz if it came out to be his, he would be a HUGE liar. so no i belive him

*Exactly, and he knows how much of an impact it would have on his fans if they found out he was lying, he has stated he has never met her, so I'm sure the DNA results will back it up.*


----------



## Desi's_lost

I think you girls are being a tad ridiculous...Can you imagine if people were digging up your pictures and commenting how so and so could do better than that? ...have a little respect. :wacko:

Oh while we're on the subject of celebrities telling the truth...OJ was totally innocent right?


----------



## Desi's_lost

"When asked if they are concerned they will be sued should Bieber turn out to not be the father, Pare replied, &#8220;We think that&#8217;s highly unlikely based on the evidence we have, not all of which has been released to the media, by any means. ... There&#8217;s credible evidence that supports he is the father.&#8221; "

I believe her. :thumbup:


----------



## kattsmiles

Desi's_lost said:


> I think you girls are being a tad ridiculous...Can you imagine if people were digging up your pictures and commenting how so and so could do better than that? ...have a little respect. :wacko:
> 
> Oh while we're on the subject of celebrities telling the truth...OJ was totally innocent right?

She put herself out there, she best prepare herself for harsh comments and judgement. I think she's the one that should have a little respect actually. I think she could have gone about this a lot more quietly than throwing herself full throttle into the public eye.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> I think you girls are being a tad ridiculous...Can you imagine if people were digging up your pictures and commenting how so and so could do better than that? ...have a little respect. :wacko:
> 
> Oh while we're on the subject of celebrities telling the truth...OJ was totally innocent right?

im sure people do this all the time
have you never dated someone and they started dating someone else and then you looked at the new girls pictures and go UGH he could do so much better? why is he with her? etc.
I know i have.


----------



## kattsmiles

Guilty of that too! :angelnot:


----------



## LauraBee

TBF, pictures like the one below are totally accessible to anyone on my old account:


Not my proudest moment in hindsight, but if I were to be involved in a celebrity scandal for whatever reason, I'm sure pictures like this would come out, and they don't accurately reflect the person I am today :flower: (There were better examples, but they had other people in :wacko: )

Alsoooo: I don't look four months pregnant :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

xCookieDough said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 30 seconds is better than an experience I once had....... Oh the memories the painful memories
> 
> *For real? Oh gosh!*Click to expand...

It wasn't even 1 second, it was over before it even began :rofl: Pahaha. FAIL


----------



## AirForceWife7

annawrigley said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 30 seconds is better than an experience I once had....... Oh the memories the painful memories
> 
> *For real? Oh gosh!*Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't even 1 second, it was over before it even began :rofl: Pahaha. FAILClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rockys-mumma

How about it could be his baby bit they are point blank denying it as they may want to protect his image and then secretly pay the girl off and stuff? Like a settlement not to pursue n all that? I dunno, i know its highly unlikely but thought id throw it out there lol! 
If not then I actually hope it's his baby, how funny!!!


----------



## kittycat18

This is hilarious :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 30 seconds is better than an experience I once had....... Oh the memories the painful memories
> 
> *For real? Oh gosh!*Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't even 1 second, it was over before it even began :rofl: Pahaha. FAILClick to expand...

My ex jamie who i was with for 3yrs had a real problem and he never lasted longer then 7mins at a time even tho we had sex together for 4yrs 
the worst time i was like "im gonna fuck you now" not even touching him and he came :dohh: poor guy


----------



## xCookieDough

annawrigley said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 30 seconds is better than an experience I once had....... Oh the memories the painful memories
> 
> *For real? Oh gosh!*Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't even 1 second, it was over before it even began :rofl: Pahaha. FAILClick to expand...

* I'm sure he puts his head down each time he sees you now lmaaaaaao.*


----------



## Desi's_lost

LauraBee said:


> TBF, pictures like the one below are totally accessible to anyone on my old account:
> 
> 
> Not my proudest moment in hindsight, but if I were to be involved in a celebrity scandal for whatever reason, I'm sure pictures like this would come out, and they don't accurately reflect the person I am today :flower: (There were better examples, but they had other people in :wacko: )
> 
> Alsoooo: I don't look four months pregnant :haha:

There's a video of me rapping Neden Game (ICP) on youtube :wacko: lost the password so cant get it down but that video doesnt really represent who I am either. I'm fairly certain there are candid pictures of all of us out there that taken out of context could present a bad picture. Dont really think its fair to judge her just cause it amuses you. There are more than enough doing that already. I'd rather give her the benefit of the doubt as she is a fellow mother. If it turns out that she is lying, then by all means trash but until then, its not very good behavior. 

Sure she opened herself up to the media...after she tried and her lawyers tried to contact Justin and were ignored. What other choice did she really have?


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> I think you girls are being a tad ridiculous...Can you imagine if people were digging up your pictures and commenting how so and so could do better than that? ...have a little respect. :wacko:
> 
> Oh while we're on the subject of celebrities telling the truth...OJ was totally innocent right?

I've never claimed to have had unprotected sex with a celebrity, and then plastered my face (and my child's face) all over the media. If it's his baby, okay, but until the DNA is in, she's fair game. Plus, I have all my pictures set to private. :thumbup:

Honestly, JB could do better... It's a fact. It's not like I'm saying "damn, that should have been me, I'm better than her!" lmao. No, just an in general, he could do better, 'cause he's Beiber. :shrug:

All I'm saying is, I've seen it on Maury a thousand times. 
"Moooorey, I KNOW that he's the baby-daddy."
"So you're saying it couldn't be anyone else?"
"That's what I'm saying, Mooooorey. I'm a THOUSAND percent positive!"
"In the case of (child's name), you are NOT the father."

And then the chick runs into the back and starts crying and rolling around on the floor. Because she just KNEW he had to be the FOB. :roll:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Im nearly positive she didnt flood the internet with those photos recently. Sure looks like they are being taken off sites which this might just be me but i've lost the passwords to a lot of sites. youtube, photobucket, etc so if I was in her shoes the press could have a field day too. Doesnt mean i'd have done that on purpose.

Girls who go on Maury probably havent filed for paternity either, have they? If they had, they wouldnt need to go on Maury.

How do you know he could do better? You dont know this girl..do you?


----------



## we can't wait

I really don't get why you feel so strongly about this? Who cares if we poke fun at her? We've done the same to Beiber and no one had a fit? It's really not that big of a deal, TBH. :shrug:

Girls on Maury go on there with the intention of proving (or disproving in a lot of cases) that so-and-so is their FOB. It's basically the same thing as filing for paternity, except free.

Again, 'he could do better' is a general statement regarding her overall appearance. Obviously, he has done better, with Selena Gomez... So, yeah, I do know he can do better than a random hookup in a bathroom. But for real, who gives a damn? We're just looking at pictures she put on the internet and commenting on them?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Think of it this way, what if this girl was a part of the BNB community? Perfectly possible as shes been pregnant,, is a young mother..can you imagine her being talked about in this way then? :shock:


----------



## we can't wait

She's not a member of BNB, so it's not like we're talking about one of our own.
It's not like we're all sitting here having a go at Daphne or Cari or Anna?
With that reasoning, we probably shouldn't gossip about Beyoncé or JLo, because they've been pregnant and could be members of BNB?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> Think of it this way, what if this girl was a part of the BNB community? Perfectly possible as shes been pregnant,, is a young mother..can you imagine her being talked about in this way then? :shock:

if i came on here saying robert pattinson was quins dad i would guess a bunch of people would be like :saywhat:


----------



## we can't wait

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Think of it this way, what if this girl was a part of the BNB community? Perfectly possible as shes been pregnant,, is a young mother..can you imagine her being talked about in this way then? :shock:
> 
> if i came on here saying robert pattinson was quins dad i would guess a bunch of people would be like :saywhat:Click to expand...

Right. And then we'd all pick on Rome... but we wouldn't say Rob could do better... 'cause she's hawt.:winkwink:

:D


----------



## Desi's_lost

you've asked why I have the stand point I have..i'm not gonna change it just cause you dislike it, so no real point in you trying to explain away my reasoning.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> you've asked why I have the stand point I have..i'm not gonna change it just cause you dislike it, so no real point in you trying to explain away my reasoning.

umm okay desi we are just saying that us laughing at some girl no ones knows isn't that outrageous of a thing for a group of woman to do


----------



## Desi's_lost

we can't wait said:


> I really don't get why you feel so strongly about this?

Seems like she was asking a question, ne? Which I answered.

then she comes back with this


we can't wait said:


> She's not a member of BNB, so it's not like we're talking about one of our own.
> It's not like we're all sitting here having a go at Daphne or Cari or Anna?
> With that reasoning, we probably shouldn't gossip about Beyoncé or JLo, because they've been pregnant and could be members of BNB?

so in conclusion I answered her question and then said whatever her reasoning, wont change my reasoning.

Thats all i'm saying. :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its okay clearly desi just loves this woman very much:kiss:


----------



## Desi's_lost

She'll be my wife, kay? <3


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> She'll be my wife, kay? <3

even if the baby isnt justins will you still love her then?:haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Yep! :wedding:


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> I really don't get why you feel so strongly about this?
> 
> Seems like she was asking a question, ne? Which I answered.
> 
> then she comes back with this
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> She's not a member of BNB, so it's not like we're talking about one of our own.
> It's not like we're all sitting here having a go at Daphne or Cari or Anna?
> With that reasoning, we probably shouldn't gossip about Beyoncé or JLo, because they've been pregnant and could be members of BNB?Click to expand...
> 
> so in conclusion I answered her question and then said whatever her reasoning, wont change my reasoning.
> 
> Thats all i'm saying. :shrug:Click to expand...

Ok? You were the one going on about us gossiping?
I answered the question you asked about 'what if she's a bnb member'. :coffee:


----------



## Desi's_lost

was quoting to try and explain to Rome. :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> was quoting to try and explain to Rome. :thumbup:

Okay. Gotcha, now. :flower:


----------



## hot tea

I agree with Desi, obviously it isn't very nice to gossip and make fun of some random person just because they are in the spotlight. I mean, it is hurtful and mean. BUT...

I think we would all be lying if we said we hadn't laughed at Britney Spears before. Or any of the other ridiculous celebrities. It is basically the same! This girl is really no different now that she has landed in the spotlight, a spotlight along with a very very famous singer and teen heart throb. His job is to entertain, she has pointedly linked herself to him. 

I do think she is telling the truth. Bieber has many reasons to lie, she really doesn't. Her five minutes of fame could leave her in a LOT of shit.


----------



## we can't wait

https://starcasm.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Yeater_Mug.jpg
Muggg Shot
She apparently already tried to claim someone else was the baby's daddy.

https://starcasm.net/archives/127823


----------



## hot tea

In which case, she could just be totally nuts.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

lawl....


----------



## we can't wait

:rofl:
Could be... 

& JB denied it this morning on the today show. :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

That doesnt look much like a mug shot to me..and how come none of the official, credible news stations have said anything about it? 
Today show was yesterday. But honestly if he was so adament about ignoring the rumors how come the next day he stops by a tv show to say 'uhh never met her'..they had to have planned it when he said he was ignoring the rumors..:shrug:

Way I see it is she isnt in the spot light cause she wanted to be, she's there because Justin/his people wouldnt speak with her in a less public way.


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> That doesnt look much like a mug shot to me..and how come none of the official, credible news stations have said anything about it?
> Today show was yesterday. But honestly if he was so adament about ignoring the rumors how come the next day he stops by a tv show to say 'uhh never met her'..they had to have planned it when he said he was ignoring the rumors..:shrug:
> 
> Way I see it is she isnt in the spot light cause she wanted to be, she's there because Justin/his people wouldnt speak with her in a less public way.

It_ is _her mugshot. There are official court documents saying that she was charged with assault and battery. 

On the Today show he said all the accusation were completely false, and that he's never met the woman. He was there promoting his new album, and they asked... what's he supposed to do?

She's in the spotlight, because she put herself there. She didn't have to go public and do an interview with tabloids... she chose to.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Can I get a link to the official documents, cause that article doesnt have any references.

"No Comment" Maaaaaaaaaaanny people have used that line.

Honestly if this was me being accused, I would be taking the dna test immediately rather than sitting around on my ass. Just me anyway.


----------



## we can't wait

You really could have googled it yourself, but here you go:
https://tmz.vo.llnwd.net/o28/newsdesk/tmz_documents/2011_bieber_docs_TMZ_01.pdf

Why would he say 'no comment' if he could take that moment to set the record straight? If he were lying, he would have just said 'no comment' instead of saying 'it's false.' Don't ya think?

And, if I were a celebrity, I wouldn't offer my DNA. If he does that, then he has to offer DNA for all the crazies that say they have his baby. Plus, as one of the lawyers said, they wouldn't offer their DNA- they'd let it drag out, and put her through all the nonsense, just like she wants. He obviously has his reasons...

Like you keep telling us, who are you to judge. The coin has two sides; You don't know him, either.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Lmao, okay yeah sure. Funny thing I just did. Anyway, all that proves is the case..not that she said he was the father. 

Nothing really left to discuss though. You feel your way, I feel mine and we'll see when the results come.

Also, didnt judge him. Said what i'd do in his position. :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

It proves that it's a mugshot, which you didn't agree with.

:roll:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Obviously..doesnt validate the whole sourceless article though.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Meh, done more reading, the ex claims that she did accuse him, but dates didnt match.


----------



## rainbows_x

Who cares? Really?


----------



## hot tea

Pretty sure we will all know once the DNA test is all done and settled...


----------



## annawrigley

Lmao how is it not a mugshot? :wacko:
Is this girl your girlfriend or something? Is it you?!?! Y U CARE?


----------



## xCookieDough

*It's getting hot in here...lalalalala.*


----------



## Desi's_lost

annawrigley said:


> Lmao how is it not a mugshot? :wacko:
> Is this girl your girlfriend or something? Is it you?!?! Y U CARE?

Usually mug shots have little height bars in them, or the person is holding a card with their info on it. Or so the ones i've seen on tv. Sorry, not an expert on mug shots like you must be. :thumbup:

Why do you care enough to post? Hmmm? Ehhh? Yes, as I thought, stupid question. 
Not much better to do im afraid. Dont worry, soon I shall have food to cook and pots to clean! Although if its such a concern, you could just not read?


----------



## Desi's_lost

xCookieDough said:


> *It's getting hot in here...lalalalala.*

Actually, quite cold. Damn encroaching winter!


----------



## divershona

xCookieDough said:


> *It's getting hot in here...lalalalala.*

so take of all your clothes!


----------



## xCookieDough

divershona said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *It's getting hot in here...lalalalala.*
> 
> so take of all your clothes!Click to expand...

*
^
This is what I was looking for! *


----------



## Desi's_lost

Usually thats used as the drama song round here. =P


----------



## xCookieDough

Desi's_lost said:


> Usually thats used as the drama song round here. =P

*^
Ahaha! I didn't even realise. You know btw tbh, I'm actually pretty interested in this case. Shoot me!*


----------



## divershona

xCookieDough said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *It's getting hot in here...lalalalala.*
> 
> so take of all your clothes!Click to expand...
> 
> *
> ^
> This is what I was looking for! *Click to expand...

lol its a good song ... although i don't think i'll be taking my clothes off anytime soon as its freezing but oh well, maybe i'll just have a boiling hot bath later on to warm up :)


----------



## xCookieDough

divershona said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *It's getting hot in here...lalalalala.*
> 
> so take of all your clothes!Click to expand...
> 
> *
> ^
> This is what I was looking for! *Click to expand...
> 
> lol its a good song ... although i don't think i'll be taking my clothes off anytime soon as its freezing but oh well, maybe i'll just have a boiling hot bath later on to warm up :)Click to expand...

*Haven't heard that song in ages! See I hardly have baths, I'm a shower person! Do you have your baths extra hot? My OH does, ouchhhh.*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xCookieDough said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *It's getting hot in here...lalalalala.*
> 
> so take of all your clothes!Click to expand...
> 
> *
> ^
> This is what I was looking for! *Click to expand...
> 
> lol its a good song ... although i don't think i'll be taking my clothes off anytime soon as its freezing but oh well, maybe i'll just have a boiling hot bath later on to warm up :)Click to expand...
> 
> *Haven't heard that song in ages! See I hardly have baths, I'm a shower person! Do you have your baths extra hot? My OH does, ouchhhh.*Click to expand...

I dont have a bath tub:cry:


----------



## xCookieDough

QuintinsMommy said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *It's getting hot in here...lalalalala.*
> 
> so take of all your clothes!Click to expand...
> 
> *
> ^
> This is what I was looking for! *Click to expand...
> 
> lol its a good song ... although i don't think i'll be taking my clothes off anytime soon as its freezing but oh well, maybe i'll just have a boiling hot bath later on to warm up :)Click to expand...
> 
> *Haven't heard that song in ages! See I hardly have baths, I'm a shower person! Do you have your baths extra hot? My OH does, ouchhhh.*Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have a bath tub:cry:Click to expand...

*^Really? Do you miss it?*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes like crazy


----------



## Desi's_lost

Im the opposite, I dont have a proper shower o.o
Had to convert an old clawfoot tub into a shower with a super long shower head hose. :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Mugshot expert me :dohh:


----------



## divershona

xCookieDough said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *It's getting hot in here...lalalalala.*
> 
> so take of all your clothes!Click to expand...
> 
> *
> ^
> This is what I was looking for! *Click to expand...
> 
> lol its a good song ... although i don't think i'll be taking my clothes off anytime soon as its freezing but oh well, maybe i'll just have a boiling hot bath later on to warm up :)Click to expand...
> 
> *Haven't heard that song in ages! See I hardly have baths, I'm a shower person! Do you have your baths extra hot? My OH does, ouchhhh.*Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have a bath tub:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> *^Really? Do you miss it?*Click to expand...


yeah i really love boiling hot baths ... but hot shower's are better ... i just don't have a shower :( i've got one of those things that kinda sticks onto the bath taps but you've got to have the water going that slow so it doesn't come off the taps that its not even worth it ... it comes out the hose slower than kaya dribbling when she's teething!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

I like turtles.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> I like turtles.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


----------



## xCookieDough

*We are soo going off topic now haha*


----------



## JLFKJS

Annnd the most dramatic award goes to...

https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/05/justin-bieber-mariah-yeater-photo/?adid=recentlyupdatedstories


----------



## xCookieDough

QuintinsMommy said:


> yes like crazy




JLFKJS said:


> Annnd the most dramatic award goes to...
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/05/justin-bieber-mariah-yeater-photo/?adid=recentlyupdatedstories

*"If they had voted her "Most Likely to Claim to Be Knocked Up by Justin Bieber" ... we'd be talking some seriously creepy stuff"

Lol.*


----------



## JLFKJS

I loled too :haha:


----------



## xCookieDough

*I think they should stop with the publicising of this girl until we know the actual truth if JB is the father or not because if she was telling a lie all long then they are feeding her sick and sordid mind...(not saying she is lying or not just giving my point of view if she was).*


----------



## JLFKJS

Pft. I think shes a liar and an attention whore. Just say'n.


----------



## xCookieDough

JLFKJS said:


> Pft. I think shes a liar and an attention whore. Just say'n.

*Guess all will be revealed on 15th December! I will be up early that day *


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Its just the court date, not the test Dec 15 :flow:


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Lmao how is it not a mugshot? :wacko:
> Is this girl your girlfriend or something? Is it you?!?! Y U CARE?
> 
> Usually mug shots have little height bars in them, or the person is holding a card with their info on it. Or so the ones i've seen on tv. *Sorry, not an expert on mug shots like you must be. *
> Why do you care enough to post? Hmmm? Ehhh? Yes, as I thought, stupid question.
> Not much better to do im afraid. Dont worry, soon I shall have food to cook and pots to clean! Although if its such a concern, you could just not read?Click to expand...

Seems a little uncalled for.
This thread is just ](*,) because we're not really discussing the topic and the evidence... I mean, really, I agree with Anna.

Which, for the record, Anna, stop posting so many things that I agree with. I feel like I'm always agreeing with you. :haha:



JLFKJS said:


> Pft. I think shes a liar and an attention whore. Just say'n.

^WSS. :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Its just the court date, not the test Dec 15 :flow:

If it makes it that long... it could not even go to court with the media circus going around!

I've heard that Mariah Yeater's lawyers have gone into hiding. :shrug: :dohh:

ETA: Just 'cause I know it will be asked for: https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/05/justin-bieber-mariah-yeater-lance-rogers-matt-pare/


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Lol i knw^^ i dont think itll go that llong


----------



## xCookieDough

*Thanks, so guess it'll be even longer then...sigh.*


----------



## we can't wait

xCookieDough said:


> *Thanks, so guess it'll be even longer then...sigh.*

Aww, lmao. :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Pfft, TMZ are notorious for being slimy. I dont blame the lawyers for avoiding them. 
Besides, the other 'accused' father should hold no baring as he said they werent even in contact when she fell pregnant.


----------



## JLFKJS

Well will find out in TWO weeks! lol

https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/06/justin-bieber-mariah-yeater-dna-test/


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

YES.


----------



## we can't wait

Good! Can't wait!
:happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

cant wait


----------



## xCookieDough

*Ohhhh yeah! 2 weeks the countdown is OWWWWWWWN.*


----------



## LauraBee

I can't believe I'm following a Bieber scandal... I'm actually excited xD


----------



## kattsmiles

:dance:


----------



## Desi's_lost

we can't wait said:


> It proves that it's a mugshot, which you didn't agree with.
> 
> :roll:

The rolling eyes smiley at me was a little uncalled for too..but we all have our moments. :winkwink:

https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/07/mariah-yeater-justin-bieber-accuser-dna-test-sue/#.Trhu30NfYu4

Guess TMZ was a little to quick to assume they were hiding.


----------



## kattsmiles

I lol'd so hard at the first comment. 

Hugh Jorgan: 11 hours ago
"Of course she's not scared! She's freakin' psycho."


----------



## xCookieDough

*Speaking of Bieber I went to see him yesterday he is SO good! .*


----------



## JLFKJS

xCookieDough said:


> *Speaking of Bieber I went to see him yesterday he is SO good! .*


Did you sleep with him in a bathroom stall? :haha: :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

^ :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> It proves that it's a mugshot, which you didn't agree with.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> The rolling eyes smiley at me was a little uncalled for too..but we all have our moments. :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/07/mariah-yeater-justin-bieber-accuser-dna-test-sue/#.Trhu30NfYu4
> 
> Guess TMZ was a little to quick to assume they were hiding.Click to expand...

Seriously, Desi, that's from 3 days ago. They said they couldn't get hold of them for days-- that's hiding. Hence the 'FINALLY surfaced' portion in that article... only after JB agreed to take it, and then sue their client.

Did you see your girl on The Insider? Hilarious.


----------



## JLFKJS

Edit: Broken link. Finding a new one


Just in case you want to see it


----------



## we can't wait

JLFKJS said:


> Edit: Broken link. Finding a new one
> 
> 
> Just in case you want to see it

For the insider? I looked, but the only link I could make work was the previews for tomorrow... not todays segment. I'll look again.


----------



## Desi's_lost

we can't wait said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> It proves that it's a mugshot, which you didn't agree with.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> The rolling eyes smiley at me was a little uncalled for too..but we all have our moments. :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/07/mariah-yeater-justin-bieber-accuser-dna-test-sue/#.Trhu30NfYu4
> 
> Guess TMZ was a little to quick to assume they were hiding.Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, Desi, that's from 3 days ago. They said they couldn't get hold of them for days-- that's hiding. Hence the 'FINALLY surfaced' portion in that article... only after JB agreed to take it, and then sue their client.
> 
> Did you see your girl on The Insider? Hilarious.Click to expand...

Ahha, okay. If they were hiding they wouldnt pop up after threats of being sued.


----------



## xCookieDough

JLFKJS said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *Speaking of Bieber I went to see him yesterday he is SO good! .*
> 
> 
> Did you sleep with him in a bathroom stall? :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:!

*He was real good though, I cannot wait for all this to be over I feel so sorry for the dude!*


----------



## xCookieDough

*Screw reading all the tabloids... Desi and Kelly your like my reporters, I salute you for giving us updates! *


----------



## Desi's_lost

If it wasnt this, it would be something else. When you're as famous as he is not turning the light switch on before peeing is a scandal.

xD i'm glad someone appreciates the effort.


----------



## xCookieDough

Desi's_lost said:


> If it wasnt this, it would be something else. When you're as famous as he is not turning the light switch on before peeing is a scandal.
> 
> xD i'm glad someone appreciates the effort.

*Exactly, he is going to always have scandals, he is crazy famous. Also, come on it's about money at the end of the day for the media, they need something spicey, so one sniff of gossip and it will be blown 1000x bigger and splashed across the front pages, as they KNOW people will buy it to read and also go onto all these internet sites, viewers = money. e.g with this case, it was never going to be small, this is JB were on about after all the press must be squealing with delight!*


----------



## xCookieDough

*X means business!*


----------



## we can't wait

bahah, team Desi and Kelly, ftw. :rofl:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Oh yeah, move over Edward and Jacob, we're the new players in town. :rofl:


----------



## xCookieDough

*Hahahaha, any more updates ladies?*


----------



## Desi's_lost

Doesnt look much like anything new on Beibers end but this is the most recent i've seen for Mariah.

https://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/...suit-article-1.975056?localLinksEnabled=false


----------



## Burchy314

She doesnt make sense. If there was absolutly no chance of anyone other then Justin being the Baby Daddy then why the fuck did she accuse the other guy back in December??


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> She doesnt make sense. If there was absolutly no chance of anyone other then Justin being the Baby Daddy then why the fuck did she accuse the other guy back in December??

who knows. maybe the same confusion most of us felt when we first realized we were pregnant? :shrug:

The ex has said that she wasnt even in the same state as him when she fell pregnant so no way its his, thats how her statement makes sense.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> She doesnt make sense. If there was absolutly no chance of anyone other then Justin being the Baby Daddy then why the fuck did she accuse the other guy back in December??
> 
> who knows. *maybe the same confusion most of us felt when we first realized we were pregnant? *
> The ex has said that she wasnt even in the same state as him when she fell pregnant so no way its his, thats how her statement makes sense.Click to expand...

i was never confused who my baby daddy was ......:shrug: :haha:
were you desi ? ;)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Thats not what i meant. I mean the 'holy shit...i'm having a baby i didnt plan/things arent happening as planned..what the fuck do i do?!' confusion.

Ah yes, I first suspected half of Japan but quickly narrowed it down. ;)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Problem?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> Ah yes, I first suspected half of Japan but quickly narrowed it down. ;)

:saywhat:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Was a joke. thats why there was a wink.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so are you making fun of people who don't know who their baby daddy is?


----------



## Desi's_lost

...Nope, was trying to kid around seeing Melissa asked in what i thought was a joking way if I was confused who my fob was.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Desi's_lost said:


> ...*Nope,* was trying to kid around seeing Melissa asked in what i thought was a joking way if I was confused who my fob was.

You seem hesitant?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Unamused would be an accurate word. :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:dohh:
it was a joke but not?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Im lost.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well you said it was a joke, so you were clearly making a joke that its funny if someone slept around and now doesn't know who the father of their child is.


----------



## Desi's_lost

No, that really wasnt it at all. Not even sure how you took it that way.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

whats the other way to take it? you think its funny to sleep around and get pregnant?


----------



## Desi's_lost

You're kidding me, right? :wacko:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no?


----------



## JLFKJS

I have a confession...


Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler


----------



## Desi's_lost

https://ragecomics.memebase.com/2011/08/05/rage-comics-sleep-with-all-the-people/

there ya go Rome.


----------



## QuintinsMommy




----------



## QuintinsMommy

cross out women and put "just desi"


----------



## Desi's_lost

Yep, I make no sense. :juggle:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Im just trollin'


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Dont be trollin'


----------



## Desi's_lost

trololol

I actually find that (trololol) really annoying when people use it in place of lol but somehow it seemed right here. :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Don't be hatin'


----------



## AriannasMama

Sorry, that picture made me LOL.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I suddenly feel white and nerdy.


----------



## AriannasMama

https://memegenerator.net/cache/instances/400x/10/11055/11321325.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/entries/icons/original/000/003/619/Untitled-1.jpg?1288903617


----------



## AriannasMama

https://memegenerator.net/cache/instances/400x/10/11056/11321417.jpg

:haha: im done.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://roflrazzi.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/d627b017-3daf-4ea3-90c8-ea25435abf4a.gif


----------



## JLFKJS

:rofl:


----------



## Burchy314

QuintinsMommy said:


> https://roflrazzi.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/d627b017-3daf-4ea3-90c8-ea25435abf4a.gif

bhahahahahahahahahahahah :rofl:


----------



## xCookieDough

:rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

Only problem with that .gif is that the girls seats should be switched. The one who sits next to maury is the one finding out who her baby daddy is, and the one sitting next to the guy is usually the new girlfriend who doesn't think the baby is his


.............not that I watch Maury all the time or anything........


----------



## xCookieDough

*^
Hahaha, I love watching Maury, it's always on at like 7am here every morning, its my morning sin.*


----------



## Shannyxox

When will we find out if he is the dad?


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

not for over a week.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

in like a week and half?


----------



## we can't wait

https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/hahahaa.png


----------



## we can't wait

https://youtu.be/tF4HIj0iqPQ

Love how she wouldn't answer a single damn question. She either started crying or walked away each time he asked a pointed question. :coffee:


----------



## JLFKJS

Thank youuuu for the link


----------



## annawrigley

Wow my fist is itching watching that. Fortunately I value my laptop screen.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh my god why does she cry like she just found out her mom had cancer when bieber said hedidnt know her? :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

I won't lie, I stopped believing that it could be true a little while ago now. But I still so desperately want it to be!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

she acts as well as kristen stewart


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

is she ********.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Heh, if someone went around calling me crazy and a liar on national tv, specially after I did everything I could to avoid things going public, i'd probably cry too.
Hell, having those cameras pointed at me would probably have me nervous enough to cry. I think you guys have forgotten its not as though shes sitting in her home, shes on a tv set with bright lights and huge cameras in your face.


----------



## annawrigley

No one made her do an interview. She chose to put herself and her son in the public eye so I have no sympathy for her. She couldn't even answer 1 freaking question


----------



## Desi's_lost

Weighing in after watching the rest, seriously, if she was looking for 15 minutes of fame dont you think she'd be just a tad more talkative? Taking in everything and being happy as all to do an interview..

She looks down right scared to me.


----------



## Desi's_lost

annawrigley said:


> No one made her do an interview. She chose to put herself and her son in the public eye so I have no sympathy for her. She couldn't even answer 1 freaking question

She answered a few of them. to cite one she said she wanted her son to have a father, she didnt have hers and it isnt fair. :shrug:

Yes, she did, after her and her lawyers tried to settle things out of the public eye. should she have just walked away and said 'ah well, couldnt contact him. sorry son, you dont get to have a father cause i'll have to go public!" :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

Desi's_lost said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> No one made her do an interview. She chose to put herself and her son in the public eye so I have no sympathy for her. She couldn't even answer 1 freaking question
> 
> She answered a few of them. to cite one she said she wanted her son to have a father, she didnt have hers and it isnt fair. :shrug:
> 
> Yes, she did, after her and her lawyers tried to settle things out of the public eye. should she have just walked away and said 'ah well, couldnt contact him. sorry son, you dont get to have a father cause i'll have to go public!" :dohh:Click to expand...

Um, no. She could have taken him to court for a DNA test, as she is doing, there's no need for all the interviews and photoshoots and shit. It's tacky whatever the outcome.


----------



## Desi's_lost

If she hides from the interviews and the magazines people will automatically say she is lying. Its already happened once, 'oh the lawyers went underground, blahblah'

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d_...d=tF4HIj0iqPQ&annotation_id=annotation_447811

Thats the third part of the interview.


----------



## annawrigley

If she does an interview and then just runs off or pretends to cry and fails to answer the majority of the questions asked she also looks like she's lying. She should just have made a simple statement saying she doesn't want her son or herself plastered all over the media, she just wants to prove who his dad is. I would have a lot more respect for her if she did that, and I wouldn't have thought she was lying in that case!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i wouldn't be brawling my eyes out like that. ALOT of people have lights and cameras on them and talk about WAY WAY more emotional things then that.


----------



## Desi's_lost

And every person is different. She's even getting people calling her threatening. Gee i'd be shaken up too.

If she was lying, why say she'll take a lie detector test? She said she has nothing to hide.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lie detector test have awful accuracy anyway.


----------



## annawrigley

Well they both agreed to the DNA so either way one of them is going to look like an idiot :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Very true! ^
For the babies sake, I hope she's telling the truth. Better to have him as a father than for her to be back to the drawing board.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> Very true! ^
> For the babies sake, I hope she's telling the truth. Better to have him as a father than for her to be back to the drawing board.

for the baby's sake I hope she's telling the the truth. better to have him as a father then have a lying crazy person as a mother.


----------



## Desi's_lost

cool beans.


----------



## xCookieDough

*Are the results coming out on the 15th December of is this when he is going for the actual test?*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Im not sure


----------



## xCookieDough

*I'm set on Biebers side, but gossssssssh, imagine if she was telling the truth all along woah.*


----------



## Desi's_lost

I'm set on her side until proven else wise. If you didnt notice that already. xD

I just cant see a reason why she would lie. She is a mother, not some teenie popper youtube wanna be famous kid. But I will feel a bit of an idiot if it all turns out to have been bollocks.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> cool beans.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XkR06e-kos

everytime someone says cool beans i think of this part of the movie "hot rod"


----------



## Burchy314

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> cool beans.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XkR06e-kos
> 
> everytime someone says cool beans i think of this part of the movie "hot rod"Click to expand...

:rofl: I don't know why I thought that was so funny lol.


----------



## LauraBee

Desi's_lost said:


> I'm set on her side until proven else wise. If you didnt notice that already. xD
> 
> I just cant see a reason why she would lie. She is a mother, not some teenie popper youtube wanna be famous kid. But I will feel a bit of an idiot if it all turns out to have been bollocks.

Saaammmeeeesss :D If she is lying, she's beyond insane. Me and my friends are like "there is way too much at risk if she is flat out lying".

I'm concerned though, because if she is telling the truth about believing he's the father (say there could be someone else, but dates don't match up blah blah blah) everyone's gonna label it as a complete lie anyway :/ (Although, the only thing that _really_ matters is finding the father)


----------



## rjb

if it's true, i will lose any respect i ever had fo J Biebs. not that that is a lot in the first place, but it will be down to 0.
which i know is improtant to Justin, since if it's true i will no longer be allowing him to see his little girl :trouble:

...i could have sworn there was an arm cross smiley.....?
:cry:


----------



## KiwiMOM

you guys are much better at sorting through the news than I. I can never find the latest info. stalking this thread. :haha:


----------



## xCookieDough

*He better be telling the truth, I have a lot at stake here *


----------



## annawrigley

I'm still not sure. I THINK she's lying but you never know. I will be surprised if she's telling the truth but glad for the child's sake. Just wanna know now!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I cant wait to find out !


----------



## JLFKJS

Either way shes totally screwed


----------



## Desi's_lost

JLFKJS said:


> Either way shes totally screwed

nah, even if they go after her for stat rape, she'll probably end up with probation and community service.


----------



## we can't wait

I'm still Team Bieber. :D

Honestly, I'm not moved by her interview in the least. She broke down and stormed out when he asked if there were any other girls backstage who could say they saw her... Really? That's not even a question that would require an emotional response, just yes or no. 

Regarding the polygraph test... puh-leeeeease. How many people have been SO confident they could pass a lie test and failed? Loads. Her just _saying_ she'll take one doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Seeing everything of Mariah's past has been dragged up, thought i'd share this.

https://celebs.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474980758823

"He never acted before. I mean, I shouldn't be saying this but he was kind of a brat. He locked one of the producers in the closet, and he put his fist through a cake that was on the cafeteria table."

Sounds like a charming kid!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> Seeing everything of Mariah's past has been dragged up, thought i'd share this.
> 
> https://celebs.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474980758823
> 
> "He never acted before. I mean, I shouldn't be saying this but he was kind of a brat. He locked one of the producers in the closet, and he put his fist through a cake that was on the cafeteria table."
> 
> Sounds like a charming kid!

they bought up mariahs past because they said that bieber isn't the 1st person she claimed to be the father... 
acting like a brat has nothingto do with having a baby with someone :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Isnt it fair to get a more accurate view of what he acts like when the cameras arent rolling though?


----------



## rjb

i really have no opinion on this, but the fact that he locked someone in a closet and punched a cake made me LOL.
silly justin.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> Isnt it fair to get a more accurate view of what he acts like when the cameras arent rolling though?

yea if it was about him having sex in a bathroom then maybe it be would matter :thumbup:

but really this 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gD6c0eYhAU
doesn't prove he is or isn't the father in anyway


----------



## Desi's_lost

id be much more interested in seeing how he reacted if he didnt know bout the camera. lol

btw that video was so much better with this in the back! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXp0v93ZRTs&list=PL12E99FCDE14D9E26&feature=mh_lolz

hehe.


----------



## rjb

^LOLOL this thread is turning fun.
glad j biebs clarified what happened there. i was confused.


----------



## Desi's_lost

rjb said:


> i really have no opinion on this, but the fact that he locked someone in a closet and punched a cake made me LOL.
> silly justin.

He must have thought it was a smash cake. :haha: Or that it was his birthday or something. xD


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:sick:ugh gackt





:tease:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Thats okay Rome, the less everyone else likes him, the more their is for me :D xD
Next Feb I plan on being the East Coast version of Mariah. :winkwink:







I'm completely kidding. As much as i'd love to marry Gackt I have a strict no unprotected sex with anyone rule these days. Pending a complete std test of course.


----------



## LauraBee

Okay, Desi, I'm trying REALLY hard to be on Mariah's side, but that article you linked to proved nothing, she said that the comment which you quoted was just a silly interview joke :wacko: Find something that actually works with our argument :haha:

And Rome... That video proves that he may have accidentally walked into Mariah's vagina and ejaculated out of fear... Well, that's what I took from it at least :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I wasnt trying to prove anything about Mariah xD Just giving some example of his 'real' personality. not the camera persona. thats all. 

and ahahaha, that could have been it!


----------



## Mei190

I don't know if she is lieing or not, she already seemed pretty screwed up in that interview but who knows. I am sure whatever the outcome, it will be gobbled up by the media.

And my goodness, a quite old Gackt song I vaguely remember. :haha:
(Sorry but the only song I like of his is Love Letter. His lyrics are always quite same-ish)


----------



## Desi's_lost

He does have a bit of a habit of writing about sad things BUT Vanilla, Mousou Girl, and most of the newer stuff he is doing with Yellow Fried Chickenz is pretty different.
He's coming to the US 2012 though! I'm soooooooooooooooo excited.
And while i'm on the subject, seriously anyone who doesnt have an issue with boys dancing on boys, watch this live. If you can still say you dont like him then i surrender xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2Nb47vZZ8E


edit: lmao, love how the still of it is "Do it like this.." what great foreshadowing. :haha:


----------



## Bexxx

[email protected] lyrics
'your long nails get me erect'
soooo weird!


----------



## Desi's_lost

xD 
My sister can sing a few lines of it in Japanese. I've never told her what it means in english though. Will have to remember not to let her repeat it if she's ever near someone fluent in Japanese. :haha:


----------



## Bexxx

OH's sister is like, obsessed with everything/anything Asian, she's always singing songs in Japanese, I doubt she knows what she is actually saying in English either :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

If she really likes the music, she probably has an idea. I cant translate most songs word for word but i can give a gist lol. Most j-songs arent quite dirty like this. I think Gackt wrote this and Mousou girl (and a few others) for shock value.


----------



## we can't wait

LauraBee said:


> Okay, Desi, I'm trying REALLY hard to be on Mariah's side, but that article you linked to proved nothing, she said that the comment which you quoted was just a silly interview joke :wacko: Find something that actually works with our argument :haha:
> 
> And Rome... *That video proves that he may have accidentally walked into Mariah's vagina and ejaculated out of fear...* Well, that's what I took from it at least :shrug:

Finally, an explanation that makes some sense!! I'm totally team Mariah now. 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

The article doesn't really make sense to me as a good argument, considering the entire article is about the person taking her comments back. JB also got into an argument with the paparazzi when they followed him on a religious trip to his holyland. We should probably condemn him for that, too, 'cause I would love to never have privacy, even with something as intimate as my Faith. :shrug: 

Speaking of JB, when's he coming back to the States? :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LauraBee said:


> Okay, Desi, I'm trying REALLY hard to be on Mariah's side, but that article you linked to proved nothing, she said that the comment which you quoted was just a silly interview joke :wacko: Find something that actually works with our argument :haha:
> 
> *And Rome... That video proves that he may have accidentally walked into Mariah's vagina and ejaculated out of fear... Well, that's what I took from it at least *

:rofl:


----------



## Burchy314

LauraBee said:


> Okay, Desi, I'm trying REALLY hard to be on Mariah's side, but that article you linked to proved nothing, she said that the comment which you quoted was just a silly interview joke :wacko: Find something that actually works with our argument :haha:
> 
> *And Rome... That video proves that he may have accidentally walked into Mariah's vagina and ejaculated out of fear... Well, that's what I took from it at least* :shrug:

:rofl: omg i just died!


----------



## LauraBee

Desi's_lost said:


> I wasnt trying to prove anything about Mariah xD Just giving some example of his 'real' personality. not the camera persona. thats all.
> 
> and ahahaha, that could have been it!

Nooooooo....



we can't wait said:


> The article doesn't really make sense to me as a good argument, considering the entire article is about the person taking her comments back.

That's what I meant, Desi - it's a bad example, because she said the original thing as a joke anyway. And then on a completely different note, only post things that make Yeater's story more believable. Maybe my wording confused you 

I think, we need to make "Team Bieber" slash "Team Yeater" t-shirts, like the Twilight fans wear :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

LauraBee said:


> I think, we need to make "Team Bieber" slash "Team Yeater" t-shirts, like the Twilight fans wear :haha:

YES! :D

Team JB would be the Team Bieber Beliebers... or Yeater Haters (haha, that's wrong). 
What would Team Yeater be? We have a cooler name. :smug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/11/15/02b4d77757f1c697440b80f18557b6fd.gif


----------



## ~RedLily~

:lol: Rome that's good


----------



## JLFKJS

QuintinsMommy said:


> https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/11/15/02b4d77757f1c697440b80f18557b6fd.gif


HAHA YUSSS!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

like my new siggy


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we can't wait said:


> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> I think, we need to make "Team Bieber" slash "Team Yeater" t-shirts, like the Twilight fans wear :haha:
> 
> YES! :D
> 
> Team JB would be the Team Bieber Beliebers... or Yeater Haters (haha, that's wrong).
> What would Team Yeater be? We have a cooler name. :smug:Click to expand...

Team 30 seconds?


----------



## LovingYou

lmao rome


----------



## ~RedLily~

I would have thought that would be more fitting for Bieber :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

team bieber can be - bieber beliebers (thanks to- we cant wait) 
team Yeater can be - bathroom babies
:rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

Bathroom babies... Hahahahaha :rofl:

LOVE your siggy!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

if anyone wants it in their siggy https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/11/15/ea0ae9fc4d66391dd5b6544f0f40738c.gif
just put :img: around it.


----------



## xCookieDough

*Bieber beliebers wooooooohoooooooooooooo*


----------



## LauraBee

Ahhhh, it's too sparkley! It hurts my eyes :cry:

https://www.myfreesignaturemaker.com/signatureImage.do?fontID=7&signature=Team%20Yeater&fontSize=20&fontColor=5

I couldn't think of anything smart :wacko:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LauraBee said:


> Ahhhh, it's too sparkley! It hurts my eyes :cry:
> 
> https://www.myfreesignaturemaker.com/signatureImage.do?fontID=7&signature=Team%20Yeater&fontSize=20&fontColor=5
> 
> I couldn't think of anything smart :wacko:

:haha:


----------



## Burchy314

QuintinsMommy said:


> if anyone wants it in their siggy https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/11/15/ea0ae9fc4d66391dd5b6544f0f40738c.gif
> just put :img: around it.

It wouldn't work for me :cry:

Kelly whats the code for yours?? I like that one, its smaller.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Burchy314 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> if anyone wants it in their siggy https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/11/15/ea0ae9fc4d66391dd5b6544f0f40738c.gif
> just put :img: around it.
> 
> It wouldn't work for me :cry:
> 
> Kelly whats the code for yours?? I like that one, its smaller.Click to expand...

ooh! i want that one too so i can match


----------



## kittycat18

I want it too :brat:


----------



## we can't wait

Only just saw your post, Tina. I made the blinkie before I saw Rome had added the img code for hers... sorry!

Mine's https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/hearts/blinkie.gif[/IMG (Just add a ] onto the end)

I also have one that doesn't blink... if you guys would rather that one?

Blinking:
[IMG]https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/hearts/blinkie.gif

Not blinking:
https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/hearts/untitled.jpg


----------



## x__amour

This just came in! :shock:

https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/16/justin-bieber-mariah-yeater-paternity-lawsuit-dismissed/#.TsOBz_KOfZ0


----------



## ~RedLily~

i came on to say about that :lol:
I'm quite disappointed really.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

is it true? we don't get to have a DNA test now :cry:


----------



## Hotbump

People are thinking that Justing paid the girl to keep quiet :shrug:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Lol.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Wtf is this shit ... I wanna know!!!! Rawrrr.

:growlmad:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Apparently we wont now,


----------



## LauraBee

NOOOOO! Do the DNA anyways!!! Boo! I'm suspicious now, that's been twisted to make her look like a liar, but it could be that he paid her off, in which case, he's blatantly guilty.


----------



## we can't wait

I don't think Justin paid her to keep quiet considering this:
https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/16/justin-bieber-mariah-yeater-sue/

He's apparently still going to sue her and her lawyers. I think she backed out because he is due back in the States, and didn't want the DNA to prove she was a big ol' liar. :D


----------



## LauraBee

YAY!! DNA test still then?


----------



## we can't wait

I'm not sure :shrug:

Or he's just sueing for the initial claim?


----------



## LauraBee

Sounds like just suing for the claim... But _surely_ he'd have to DNA test to prove it's false?


----------



## JLFKJS

New drama!!! 

Apparently her lawyers quit on her, but another picked up the case and hes pressing for the DNA test!


:wohoo:

https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/16/mariah-yeater-lawyer-jeffrey-leving-justin-bieber-paternity-dna/

lol


----------



## AirForceWife7

JLFKJS said:


> New drama!!!
> 
> Apparently her lawyers quit on her, but another picked up the case and hes pressing for the DNA test!
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/16/mariah-yeater-lawyer-jeffrey-leving-justin-bieber-paternity-dna/
> 
> lol

I hope they do the DNA test! Idk, my opinions beginning to change. I think they are both equally as guilty. For one, if Justin was so sure he is not the father, then, HELLO ... take the friggin DNA test & show the world you're right! And two, if Justin did pay her to keep quiet & drop all the claims then shame on her for going through with it!!! That child could have a father in its life and to let someone pay you out of that role is just sad IMO :nope:

To me, they're both freaking crazy. And I feel bad for that child.


----------



## xCookieDough

*Jeeees just hurry up with this DNA test so that girl can shut the hell up! (I'd be eating my words though if JB was lying) lol, I beliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieb.*


----------



## Hotbump

If justin is not really guilty then he should just take the DNA test even if the girl drops the case again just to prove that he is not the dad. If the girl drops the case again and Justing does not take a DNA test anyways it would look kind of supicious imo....I just want to know if he is or is not the dad :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we can't wait said:


> Only just saw your post, Tina. I made the blinkie before I saw Rome had added the img code for hers... sorry!
> 
> Mine's https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/hearts/blinkie.gif[/IMG (Just add a ] onto the end)
> 
> I also have one that doesn't blink... if you guys would rather that one?
> 
> Blinking:
> [IMG]https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/hearts/blinkie.gif
> 
> Not blinking:
> https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/hearts/untitled.jpg

thanks!


----------



## xCookieDough

*I'm soo adding the blinke lol*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oooh so happy this hasn't been dropped! I want a DNA test done so bad.


----------



## xCookieDough

*So it better still be on for 15th December result or elseee!!! lol*


----------



## Hotbump

Maury should read the results :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Ooohhh I want a DNA test too. Havent read the whole thread but isn't he agreeing to take one?

I LOVEEEEE maury!


----------



## we can't wait

Yes. He agreed to take one, as soon as he gets back from overseas. He was performing on Germany's X-Factor a couple days ago. So... shouldn't be long now. :D

I thought that she dropped the claim because he was getting ready to come home... and would take the DNA test and prove her wrong... and she didn't want everyone to know she was lying. Dropping the claim keeps everyone guessing.

Biebs needs to just take the test. ;)


----------



## x__amour

Apparently there's text messages that she wrote claiming someone else is the father? :shrug:

https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/17/justin-bieber-baby-mama-text-messages/


----------



## kattsmiles

x__amour said:


> Apparently there's text messages that she wrote claiming someone else is the father? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/17/justin-bieber-baby-mama-text-messages/

https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqgtbjKp3H1qdxqkd.png

This just gets juicier and juicier. I loooove it. 
I do however feel so bad for her child. I hope she gets her shit together. 

PS: Happy belated birthday, Tori! I have been sick and not online so I missed it yesterday. :(


----------



## LauraBee

x__amour said:


> Apparently there's text messages that she wrote claiming someone else is the father? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/17/justin-bieber-baby-mama-text-messages/

GAASSSPPPPP!!!! But still, I want the DNA test!! Jeremy Kyle now!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I don't know if I fully believe those texts.


----------



## LauraBee

^ I was thinking that too. How easy is it to send a text pretending you're someone else? Or create the conversation on photo editing software?

Still Team Yeater!


----------



## JadeBaby75

LauraBee said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Apparently there's text messages that she wrote claiming someone else is the father? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/17/justin-bieber-baby-mama-text-messages/
> 
> GAASSSPPPPP!!!! But still, I want the DNA test!! Jeremy Kyle now!Click to expand...

is jeremy kyle like maury or jerry springer?


----------



## we can't wait

I agree that those texts could be by anyone... buuuuuuuut I'm Team Biebs... So, because I'm biased, I'm thinking TMZ probably tried to verify a little but before posting them. Maybe. :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

I want to be team Yeater just because how boring will it be if this all turns out to be a lie. So I'm going to say they are fake or misunderstood :xmas13:


----------



## we can't wait

Aren't you quite the drama llama! :xmas13:

juuuust kidding.

:lol:


----------



## kattsmiles

Guys, the whole lawsuit was dropped. I just saw it on Entertainment Tonight. The Biebs isn't the dad and the crazy lady gave up. Surprise? Not really lolol. Now Biebs is going after Mariah because she got paid money for selling her "story". I don't blame him at all.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

i watched too :)
dna was neg


----------



## KiwiMOM

I can't find anything on google news :shrug:


----------



## Ashleii15

Wow eh..


----------



## JadeBaby75

Damn. I was hoping it would be his in a weird way. I always said I wouldn't like JB unless he crossed to the dark side. LOL! 

Oh well... her 15 min of fame will pass!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Wooooahhhhhhhhh, thank god bnb is finally working for me again so i can set the record straight!
The test hasnt been done yet and though the suit was dropped, it seems as though the test is still on and if (and when) it comes out positive, things will be settled quietly.

https://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1674509/justin-bieber-paternity-suit-dropped-2.jhtml

"After TMZ reported that Yeater had been dropped by the attorneys representing her and that they had withdrawn the claim last week, Chicago attorney Jeffrey Leving told MTV News that the suit is, technically, off but that negotiations are happening behind-the-scenes for a settlement.

"We are still pursuing a DNA test and ... if it's positive, our desire for child support is still active," said Leving, who confirmed that a motion to dismiss the paternity action was filed November 9 in San Diego. "We could refile the paternity case tomorrow if we wanted, but we are attempting to settle the case out of court." "


----------



## Desi's_lost

LauraBee said:


> ^ I was thinking that too. How easy is it to send a text pretending you're someone else? Or create the conversation on photo editing software?
> 
> Still Team Yeater!

LMAO I love your sig!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

the news just said there was another test done with her ex? and it was positive and her mother texted someone telling the truth?


Ooooh drama


----------



## Desi's_lost

o.o really? well to be honest, its hard to prove texts as real. I call bs cause the ex said they werent in the same state at the time she conceived.


----------



## Desi's_lost

orrrr the texts could be from when she said he (the ex) was the father, early on.


----------



## Leah_xx

hmm...
I dont know Im curious but I really dont think he is


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Etalk and entertainment tonight isnt always right i s'pose
and that was another ex. this ex was just brought up


----------



## annawrigley

Desi's_lost said:


> orrrr the texts could be from when she said he (the ex) was the father, early on.

But bieber claimed to have never met her so they're both denying it, doesn't prove anything :shrug:


----------



## kattsmiles

Honestly, I just can't wait for all these shenanigans to be over and done with. It's getting old real fast :coffee:.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Think about it seriously. Why would she magically drop the case and her lawyers just to pick up another one if she was lying?! That new lawyer wasnt going to take the case knowing shes full of shit and he has to represent her pro bono. Unless he's a complete moron. Specially now that the case wont be high profile. Deny it all he wants, logic doesnt look good for Justin.

As for text messages honestly...I could pick a name and send them too. Unless they have legit phone records secured by the police its as verifiable as me claiming i'm Edward Cullen.


----------



## JLFKJS

https://photos.tmz.com/galleries/robbie_and_mariah#tab=most_recent

His fingernails are absolutely disgusting. And so is she.

:sick:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Pictures of her and a boy =P not exactly concrete proof.

I must agree his fingernails are quite icky though. ew.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Baby looks like him.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I don't think the baby looks like him at all.... Tbh.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

i think they have the same eyes.


----------



## LauraBee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20YeBDqg80g


----------



## JLFKJS

LauraBee said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20YeBDqg80g

Wow sooo different from our paternity show. MAURY IS CRAZY compaired to this lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlWg6MMPbmA&feature=related


----------



## LauraBee

Us Brits are slightly more composed ;)


----------



## annawrigley

LauraBee said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20YeBDqg80g

Fucking lol


----------



## we can't wait

Maury is insane. The women scream and roll around on the floor. Haa.

When is Biebs taking the DNA test?
whichhh will prove he's not the father.

:lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JLFKJS said:


> https://photos.tmz.com/galleries/robbie_and_mariah#tab=most_recent
> 
> His fingernails are absolutely disgusting. And so is she.
> 
> :sick:

omg gross nails


----------



## we can't wait

^ I agree, the nails were gross. I have a thing about my nails... I ALWAYS keep them clean... It's just an obsession I have. My DH actually got my these stick things used specifically for cleaning under your nails. That guy's nailbeds were BLACK with dirt. Eww. :sick:


----------



## Jadeleannex

haha!if he is the dad then good luck,he still looks+acts like a kid himself ROFL xxx


----------



## we can't wait

don't be hatin'


----------



## Desi's_lost

The test was scheduled for today! (friday) so its likely he's taken it. I wonder how long it takes to process these thing and I really REALLY hope the chain of custody is kept!


----------



## xCookieDough

*^ So we're guessing the results will come out earlier than the 15th then? The suspense is killing me lol.*


----------



## annawrigley

With FOB (not for Noah lol) it took months and months. But i imagine with a 'celeb' they'd hurry things along if they wanted to. He got the results posted to him like maybe 3 months after the test but then they didnt go back to court for another few months so even if the results do come back its unlikely we'll know them straight away. The whole court case took almost 2 years and its still not over yet, they've not even got round to access (not that he wants it) :wacko: The first claim of paternity was in June 2009 and its been going since then :coffee: She conveniently started spouting all this once she found out I was pregnant and now her 3yo daughter doesn't know her dad, good job :thumbup::dohh: Lol soz, she makes me rant


----------



## amygwen

annawrigley said:


> With FOB (not for Noah lol) it took months and months. But i imagine with a 'celeb' they'd hurry things along if they wanted to. He got the results posted to him like maybe 3 months after the test but then they didnt go back to court for another few months so even if the results do come back its unlikely we'll know them straight away. The whole court case took almost 2 years and its still not over yet, they've not even got round to access (not that he wants it) :wacko: The first claim of paternity was in June 2009 and its been going since then :coffee: She conveniently started spouting all this once she found out I was pregnant and now her 3yo daughter doesn't know her dad, good job :thumbup::dohh: Lol soz, she makes me rant

^ I was going to say, if your FOB even questioned if Noah was his, he is crazy, they look a lot alike. But as he's gotten older, he looks more like you!! :D


----------



## annawrigley

I think he looks more like me now :D but no he's never questioned it lol, if he did hed probs get a smack not a DNA test :smug:


----------



## JLFKJS

Beiber's test is in the bag. Waiting on Yeater now. Hmmmm :coffee:

https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/22/justin-bieber-dna-baby-mama-silence/


----------



## we can't wait

:smug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:xmas14:


----------



## unconditional

yeah apparently beiber gave his DNA already; and mariahs lawyers failed to contact justins.. i assume she was lieing... but who really thought it could be true. i mean, come on...


----------



## xCookieDough

*BIEBER BIEBER.

All you Yeater Lovers...pfh 

Ofcourse she is lying, she is scared that JB has actually done the test...sorry, but she needs to do it her side now, but no point, she knew she was lying, and this so far is proving that she is one.*


----------

